# ipod touch v2?



## dusanv (Oct 21, 2005)

Hi,

I got an ipod touch v2 from Best Buy. The software is 1.1.3 (4A93) and I don't see any extra apps here. So what the difference between v1 & v2 then? Can someone clue me in?

Thanks.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I am thinking about picking up a 16gb touch tomorrow down at futureshop. I noticed a big sign that said new firmware for touch? is this the v2 you speak of?

if so is there anyway to tell that i am getting the good stuff? i would rather wait until they get v2's in stock before i get it and have to pay for it on the apple store?

whats the deal guys?


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

I thought that v2 included the extra (Mail, Google Maps etc) software.


Hmmmm!


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

Check your product code on the box, if it ends with an A you're on the old version and if it's B that's V2. If you're on V1 you should be discounted the $20 which is inline with the price drop that occurred after V2 came out.


----------



## dusanv (Oct 21, 2005)

Oh, so the extra apps are Mail and Google Maps? I didn't know. Yes, mine is a /B so it's a "v2". Thanks for clueing me in!


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Extra apps are:

Mail, Maps, Weather, Notes, and Stocks.


----------

